# how long will a 5lb co2 tank last in a 29 gallon tank?



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

question is in the title.

I will soon be embarking on a 29 gallon venture, my biggest yet. And no more of that inconsistent DIY crap!

More threads to come...


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

How do you plan on running it? 24/7, on a timer or with a ph controller? Also do you plan on using a diffusor or a reactor. All these decisions will cause the time your tank lasts to vary.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I just started using C02 so I will let you know when I run out. I have a 5 lb on a 20 gallon but the tap water here in college station is at least 7.6ph or higher and so I have to crank up the CO2 in order to bring down the pH for the plants. I'm sure I will be refilling more often than I have time fore but we'll see what happens


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I've got a 5lb on my 55 gallon and i got a refill after 5 months. It still wasn't empty! I don't run it at night.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

helgymatt said:


> I've got a 5lb on my 55 gallon and i got a refill after 5 months. It still wasn't empty! I don't run it at night.


Thats not very long. Have you checked for leaks?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

helgymatt said:


> I've got a 5lb on my 55 gallon and i got a refill after 5 months. It still wasn't empty! I don't run it at night.


That seems about right based on my experience with 29 and 45 gallon tanks. Obviously, it depends on the bubble rate, how many hours a day it is on, and if there are any minor leaks ahead of the bubble counter.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I just had it refilled to be on the safe side. There was probably a pound or two left in it. I didn't want to run out because I understand Milwaukee regulators (and some others) will dump co2.


----------



## jojohentr (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a 5lb on mines and it last about 6-7 months before completely empyting itself. I run about 10 hrs a day. It being shut off at night and about 3-4 bubbles a sec.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Standard-Kegerator-Kit-for-Keg-Draft-Beer-5lb-Co2-Tank_W0QQitemZ300188166279QQihZ020QQcategoryZ53189QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If I bought this

or

this

http://rapidswholesale.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=RWEC&Product_Code=BD215&Product_Count=&Category_Code=

would I need to buy anything else?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The second link only goes to the website. If you bought the first item linked you would still need a needle valve, bubble counter, diffuser of some kind, and the fittings needed, if any, to install the needle valve on the regulator. Much of the hardware in that link is un-needed for an aquarium.


----------



## BigB (Dec 1, 2006)

5lb will last 6-7months on for about 6-10hours a day at 2-3bps. on a 29gal. 

I moved up to a 75gal and added a pH controller and it last 6months tops now. And it cost the same to fill up a 5lb-20lb tank so buy as big as you can.


----------

